# Underground City



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm sure you all have read my references to the old civil defense complex called the 'Underground City' near Blythe, Ca. This is a huge abandoned gypsum mine that was refitted by US civil defense back in the 60s, to accommodate thousands of people in the event of a nuclear attack. It has long since been in disrepair and has been looted and partially destroyed.
There are still viable supplies in there, such as water barrels still filled, and cases upon cases of biscuits, still edible even after this long. 
Thought you might like some photos, also this is where I got the bunker door from that I have mentioned in the 'pit' construction.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

What a shame and what a waste.  Wish I was closer.

Tim


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

TimB said:


> What a shame and what a waste.  Wish I was closer.
> 
> Tim


It is a shame that the people before me were so destructive. The photos don't even start to show what is still down there, pallet after pallet, several hundred foot rows going down the smaller underground corridors. The main tunnels are 50' wide and high and run for about a 1/2 mile, three levels. The control bunker was separate from this, and is where I got the door. I will go back in winter when the weather is cooler.


----------



## Littlebit (Apr 20, 2010)

This is like everything else the Goverment runs. Waste...Waste...Waste.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Found this on a Southern Ca. ghost town site ... for some reason the link would not come over...

"The Underground City" - --- Mine, ----, CA New, improved & 100% censored for you looters! **UPDATE** - the Underground City has been blasted shut by the property owners. Entrance into its underground workings is no longer possible. There isn't anything interesting to see outside either.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

*Andi said:


> Found this on a Southern Ca. ghost town site ... for some reason the link would not come over...
> 
> "The Underground City" - --- Mine, ----, CA New, improved & 100% censored for you looters! **UPDATE** - the Underground City has been blasted shut by the property owners. Entrance into its underground workings is no longer possible. There isn't anything interesting to see outside either.


The above in red is the only thing that is true. Here is a photo Sept 2008 from inside looking out after they had blasted the entrances shut, hum!!. They installed these so the bat population can still inhabit this. Large rebar grills on outside to prevent anyone entering 'there'. There is however a little known, only myself and two others, know about and use. The other photos also Sept 2008 were taken at the same time, one of the ladder they left after grill install.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Here are some of the "none interesting sites" above ground in the area. This area is rich in history, wildlife and flora bar none.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Amazing Pics Bob.


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 6, 2009)

Cool pics,

kinda makes me wondering how people made those tunnels
back then... Did they use explosives, or a specialised tunnel
digger of sorts? Or was it simple, old-style handtools and sweat
that dug those tunnels?

V.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Vertigo said:


> Cool pics,
> 
> kinda makes me wondering how people made those tunnels
> back then... Did they use explosives, or a specialised tunnel
> ...


 I found lots and I mean lots of old fuse, dynamite boxes, empty Hercules powder cans, blasting cap cans left in these mines, along with miles of track and even some old ore cars. Looks like this was done the old fashion way, blast then excavate. Now in the larger mines, gypsum ones, they used large equipment, skip loaders, dump trucks to do the work. No large tunnel diggers back then.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow....fantastic pics!!!!! Looks to be a great area for just exploring!!!!!


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Expeditioner said:


> Wow....fantastic pics!!!!! Looks to be a great area for just exploring!!!!!


x 2. 
That's why I wish I was closer. I'd love to explore that place (or something like it).
:2thumb:

Tim


----------



## pioneergirl (May 11, 2010)

wow, just think of all the stuff.......


----------



## twp5253 (Dec 29, 2010)

I was in that area 9 years ago. My son wants to see it again so this weekend we will do our best to find what's left. I do have one can of biscuits that we treasure as a momento....taken before the local high school kids set it on fire. At least, that was the story.


----------



## BizzyB (Dec 10, 2010)

just... awesome


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Them be some rite fine pictures bob. I'd really enjoy pokin round out there. Places like that hold a great interest fer me. Thanks lots fer sharin.


----------



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

Being a non-U.S. and living so far away, whenever the word ( California ) is mentioned , the synonym ( eartquake ) immediately pops in my mind. BIG, baaad earthquake, that is . 

So this place looks like a great BOL , but at the sametime it may become an underground tomb for those who may be there in the wrong time.


----------



## maidenrules (Mar 10, 2011)

hey bob! Great pics. I live in blythe ca and I've seen so many great things out here...are you aware of anything else interesting out here? and is the "underground city mine" sealed off completely.Someone told me it might be accessible through an air vent but it must be pitch black in there..I don't think i would risk it lol but if there is anything you find interesting please let me know


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

You can check out post number 6:


bunkerbob said:


> The above in red is the only thing that is true. Here is a photo Sept 2008 from inside looking out after they had blasted the entrances shut, hum!!. They installed these so the bat population can still inhabit this. Large rebar grills on outside to prevent anyone entering 'there'. There is however a little known, only myself and two others, know about and use. The other photos also Sept 2008 were taken at the same time, one of the ladder they left after grill install.


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

Neat pics..and yes, I have read where the govt bulldozed or whatever the entrances to some of these places..I always wanted to buy one of those abandoned missle silos and fix it up ..not just for a BOL but to live in one is something I would like to do..but alas, tis be way beyond my meager finaces ...but one can dream


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I had a newspaper clipping of a story listing the sale of some old minuteman silos hanging on my mirror back in highschool (guess I've never been wrapped too tight). I always thought it would be a neat place to live. I forget the details, but some of them are located in places where you are taxed on above ground square footage. Some guys have 4'x4' sheds over the entrance to their huge bunkers and pay next to nothing in taxes. Nice way to stick it to the man. Only better scam out there is to live on wheels.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes live on wheels and move it with BIG horses!!!
BAHAHAHA TAX THAT!


----------

